# 25.16 3BLD single and 26.67 average OcR's - Jack Cai



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 17, 2017)

Very well deserved, nice job Jack!

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2306/events/16/rounds/1/results


----------



## asacuber (Jun 17, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Very well deserved, nice job Jack!
> 
> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2306/events/16/rounds/1/results



Insane!!!
Altha is catching up haha


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 17, 2017)

Nice, insane mean aswell! Someone should put that in the title aswell since that's OCR too


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 17, 2017)

The mean was especially awesome. 5th in the world and sub the previous OcR single.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 17, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Nice, insane mean aswell! Someone should put that in the title aswell since that's OCR too


Yeah it did look insane to me, and I was wondering how a low 25 single was OcR and a mid 26 mean wasn't, because I was just going off of cubecomps. It probably didn't recognise it because it was a blindfolded average.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 17, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Yeah it did look insane to me, and I was wondering how a low 25 single was OcR and a mid 26 mean wasn't, because I was just going off of cubecomps. It probably didn't recognise it because it was a blindfolded average.



bld mean records and PB's are never marked in cubecomps


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 17, 2017)

finally yayyy


----------



## Altha (Jun 18, 2017)

A bit late here but thanks guys! Was my first official mean ever too  Here's the vid if anyone's interested btw


----------



## Altha (Jun 19, 2017)

oh also, shouldn't this be under WR/CR/NR solves?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 19, 2017)

Altha said:


> oh also, shouldn't this be under WR/CR/NR solves?


Yes, it should be now but unfortunately I can't change it, so we'll have to wait for a mod


----------

